# My concerns about my career



## Would_be_Artillery (9 Mar 2010)

First let me introduce myself. I am an 18 year old University of Ottawa student, currently applied into the ROTP program. I am in my first year and my choice trade was an 1.Artillery Officer, 2.Armour Officer, 3.MARS Officer, but after my medical it was discovered that I have a colour deficiency level 2 for my eyes, so I could not become a MARS officer. I was never asked to pick a new 3rd choice, so I guess this limits my chance of getting offers from the get-go.

I applied to ROTP in November of last year, had my aptitiude, medical and interview and seemed to pass them all quite well(colour blindness aside), and am awaiting an offer that shoud be coming soon. But I now have grave concerns. I was very much a high 70's student in highschool, but I have really performed poorly in my first year(trying to save the second semester). Too much partying as well as several crisis with my family and a relationship, suffice it to say there was a time where I thought my dreams of a military career were all but gone. I stumbled across these forums with some comfort, and here I am. I know ROTP is very competitive, and I may get an offer before the forces know about the mess i've made out of my first year. Will they subsequently kick me out of ROTP if they find out about my first year? I am trying to get back on track here and starting next year I promised myself i'd take my school much more seriously. I guess what i'm trying to know is, is it too late? I tell myself that many fail and get disoriented in their first year and the military is what I want to do as a career and I don't think I could deal with it being closed off to me, for some stupid decisions I have made and some unfortunate things that have happened.

I also want to change my major to political science, from psychology, not sure if that will affect my ROTP enrollment, but at least it means the psych classes I did poorly in do not need to be repeated. I really need to be rest assured, I can't seem focus on my studies from the constant stress of possibly having ruined my life. I'm not asking for kind words, just what do I need to do to reverse this situation and make sure I keep my ROTP offer(if I get one).

Thank you.


----------



## terminator50 (9 Mar 2010)

Make sure you're actually studying what you're interested in..... If you're interested in that field of study, then you shouldn't have much problems.


----------



## X2012 (9 Mar 2010)

Ok first piece of advice I'm going give you is this: Don't freak out. I know it's not very useful, but neither is freaking out.

Now, think of the worst case situation. Probably the worst thing that could happen right now is to not be accepted into ROTP, right? Ok, what could you do? You could apply again next year, working really hard at school, maybe pick up a summer course or two, spend the wait time making your application generally more competitive. Say that doesn't work out for you, or something, you can always pay your own way, work hard and apply for direct entry when you're done. I know it's probably not your favourite option, but just remember it's not ROTP or nothing.

I'm still in the application process, so take what I said with however much salt you need. And you can always call up the recruiting center and get their advice, I'm sure this wouldn't be the first time they heard that first year didn't turn out as planned.


----------



## tree hugger (9 Mar 2010)

ROTP acceptance is a tricky world.  

A few years ago,circa 2002ish, I was accepted into ROTP at a civi university part way into my degree.  I was on academic probation at the time and they took me anyway.  I'm sure it depends on your application as a whole and your suitability toward a military lifestyle (I had a yr of reserves in).  

You never know...


----------



## Pusser (27 Apr 2010)

When you apply for ROTP, you tell them what you are currently doing and where you want to go.  Acceptance is based on this information.  If you are accepted and then subsequently fail one or more of the classes that you were taking when you applied, you could be disqualified, especially if it is a required course, either for your degree or the ROTP program itself.

As for changing majors, if the new major is still a desirable or acceptable program for the occupation you're headed toward, it should not be a huge problem.  As an Armoured or Artillery Officer, chances are they will accept any degree.  However, if switch from Psychology to Political Science, they may not allow you to become a Personnel Selection Officer.  

Notwithstanding all this, don't give up.  Even if you don't get into ROTP this year, this is not the end.  You can always re-apply next year (hopefully with a better transcript) or wait until you graduate and go DEO.  You may also want to look at Reserve options.


----------

